# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Crowd teach robots language, Morphology, Evolution & Cognition Laboratory, University of Vermont, Burlington, Vermont, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Morphology

Article "Robots can ground crowd-proposed symbols by forming theories of group mind"

by Joey Anetsberger and Josh Bongard

----------


## Airicist

How robots can learn language from the crowd

Uploaded on Apr 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

How the crowd can teach robots language

Published on Jul 7, 2016




> Presentation at the ALife conference in Cancun, MX (July 6, 2016).

----------

